# Tin can or fruit jar lid ?



## deenodean (Nov 21, 2015)

I found this zinc lid on top of a rock pile I was digging yesterday. It measures 2 3/4 " across , it has no threads, only a ring indicating it would snap over a metal can or jar! No embossing.  It is showing it's 100 + year age.
Any thoughts if it is for a known jar or is the mate a metal can?  
Thanks in advance. 

[attachment=image(MH).jpg]
[attachment=image(AQ).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 21, 2015)

Lid like on a shoe polish or any number of other products is my guess.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm almost positive that it's a small tin of some sort.  The bottom half of one, that is.  The lid would have been a thinner piece similar to that. I've never dug a rock pile before although I see them quite often.  Do the ones worth digging usually have pieces visible?  The rock walls (if you can call them that - they're basically just rocks piled in rows) around here sometimes have pieces of glass here and there but never concentrated in one place.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 21, 2015)

I've seen & dug a few like this. I'm pretty sure it contained womans make up. LEON.


----------



## deenodean (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks guys, 
I accept it is a cover for a metal can.. 
Canadian Bottles.. Most  dumps here are rock piles filled with broken glass, the only thing, if anything , that survives are small bottles, like meds or inks.. I generally don't sift thru  them because they are LACED with CRIERS !! The only thing I have ever found whole is an olive / Amber cone ink , my favourite find, it was thrown but managed  miraculously  to survive !!!  
HEMI-- thanks for the info. Your info adds to my  suspicions !!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah dumps around here are similar.  They aren't usually rock piles per se, but they are a bunch of shards scattered on the surface and then once you start digging you hit a rock every couple inches, and again everything's smashed.  Farm dumps that is; industrial-scale dumps are of course the same as anywhere else.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 22, 2015)

Also could have been a cap for a cardboard style baking powder container kinda like the old oatmeal cardboard containers were closed with.


----------

